# Getting Rid of Popcorn Ceilings



## SavvyCat (May 20, 2011)

I had a thought a couple of days ago and I was wondering if anyone has heard of this, done this, or found out you can't do it with regard to popcorn ceilings.  

Instead of the labor and mess to remove my popcorn ceiling, what about just covering it by installing a new ceiling of 1/4" drywall over it?  Any experience with this?


----------



## nealtw (May 20, 2011)

1/4 will have to much droop.


----------



## SavvyCat (May 20, 2011)

That did cross my mind, but I was thinking in terms of not reducing the ceiling level too much.  I between 1/4 and 1/2 it wouldn't make too much difference.  I still wonder if anyone has taken that approach.


----------



## Wolfe59 (May 22, 2011)

You will still have to do the finish work once you install the new drywall.  I would think removing the popcorn ceiling would be easier than putting up drywall, taping, sanding and then painting.  Would like to hear what you end-up doing because I am thinking of tackling this same project.


----------



## joecaption (May 22, 2011)

#1 ceilings need 5/8 sheet rock or it will droop and the screws will just pull out.
Any dry wall will need a farly smooth flat surface to be attached to so just going over the popcorn without removing it will not work.


----------



## inspectorD (May 23, 2011)

If you are going to go over the popcorn or textured ceiling with at least a minimum of 1/2 inchsheetrock, you still need to remove the material to get the sheetrock to get up tight to the existing ceiling.
If you do not , then don't expect good results. And it may even fall on your head over time.
I would just remove the texture, and not by sanding, it may contain asbestos.
This has been covered so many times in the past, here is another link. Post "popcorn" in the search box up top for more.
http://www.houserepairtalk.com/f109/old-textured-ceiling-7688/


----------



## SavvyCat (May 23, 2011)

Well, like I said, it was a thought and I was just wondering if it was a good one.  Apparently not.    I already know it's not asbestos, so no worries there.  Part of the problem is that the popcorn has been painted over.  I did have a guy tell me it does matter one way or the other.  He said the difficulty of the job lies in whether the ceiling was primed first or not.  If not, it comes off really easy.  I plan to test a few spots to find out.


----------



## CeilingTiles (May 23, 2011)

There are foam ceiling tiles you can use that you can glue up right over the popcorn ceiling. It is much less work then trying to fix the ceiling and they are very affordable.


----------



## Jnieto0560 (Jan 18, 2019)

You would have to remove all of the popcorn to get the new sheetrock to sit flush and even. IMO, it's far easier to remove the popcorn and finish the ceiling that's already there. I've done a few of these already and have always found that the ceiling underneath is taped and usually ready to paint with primer (after light sanding). I've written an article on doing this, you can read it here. How to Get Rid of a Popcorn Ceiling, https://extremediy.org/get-rid-of-a-popcorn-ceiling/


----------



## Gary (Jan 18, 2019)

I must just be old, but I like the look of popcorn ceilings. Not the real heavy texture just medium to light. Odd man out I guess. I also like the look of real wood stained & finished millwork as opposed to paint. And I like real wood floors as opposed to laminate. (Not that there's anything wrong with laminate. We have a little in the bedroom). Someday, somebody will probably have a grand time tearing our house apart (or down) to get rid of it all.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 18, 2019)

Origional post is from 7 years ago...wonder what the out come was...


----------



## Jnieto0560 (Jan 19, 2019)

oldognewtrick said:


> Origional post is from 7 years ago...wonder what the out come was...


I know right,would love to know what they ended up doing, hopefully removing the old popcorn!


----------

